# Epson ET-15000 w/ Sub Ink - Need Paper Size Help



## FishAtude (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi folks, ok, what am I missing? I have a Epson ET-15000 filled with dye sub ink. It says it can print 13x19 - which is does beautifully. I purchased 13” wide- roll Of dye sub paper... and even though I use custom paper size in the Print Manager option in the Epson Print App- and mirror that with custom paper size in the Print Settings within Photoshop - the printer will not take a 13x 36” file size and print it. I am not seeking a borderless print, I know that is not possible with this printer with anything bigger then 11x14. What is crazy is that it accepts the paper, transmits the file to the printer from computer... blinks like it normally does when I send files- I get the message. “Printing” in the status screen, then beeps twice - spits out blank paper and zip, nothing, nada. I have a little Epson ET - that although says max print size is 8.5x11 - does a great job of printing 8.5 by 14” or 17” paper when I set up the custom paper size. Is this a software thing? Am I missing something? I called Epson hotline- and the tech said she can not support or help with suggestions when I am trying to print a size larger then the stated maximum size on the printer. This is crazy... typically I found with Epson- the limiting size for paper is width- like most wide format printers. Any help is greatly appreciated. Trying to dye sub some scarves that are 12x36... ARgh spent hours on this. Thanks in advance. - Laura @ Fishatude.com


----------



## crazydaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you found a solution for your problem? I'd like to know too. Doesnt look like anyone has answered this.😒 actually perhaps a call to epson might help?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Assuming (and it is only an assumption on my part), that the printer downloads the entire image file before starting to print, then it would be limited by however much memory the printer has on board.

If instead it prints from a live flow of data from the computer, then seems like it would be a limitation built into the software to keep the lower-level printers from poaching customers from the higher-end printers that are larger, more expensive, and designed to print from roll stock.

Still, if it comes down to the software, seems like someone would make an alternative that allowed one to do anything the printer itself was physically capable of . AccuRIP, for instance, provides control over which color channels are used, how much ink is laid down, and the size of those ink drops. That's commercial software with a specific purpose and market ... but, hell, I'd write my own driver just to be able to override the bogus limitations on print quality settings when using different sized paper or paper feed sources.


----------

